# hello fellow haunters



## pparent79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, Im a huge halloween nerd and damn proud of it. Ive been doing home haunts since I was a kid by tieing fishing line to plastic spiders and moving them up and down as people would come into out my dads garage. I now run a haunted hayride for my union in which we spend the money on local charities. It was pretty small when we started it 10 years ago and now its grown to a pretty big money making event. I dream to one day retire and make this my full time job with my own haunted house. I enjoy talking about haunts and everything halloween. Glad to be with other people that share my interest. besides I dont know how much more my wife can listen to me talk to her about all this stuff lol


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, pparent


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome - what a nice retirement plan!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pparent79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome pparent79! You'll have a lot of people here to share your ideas with and they have some great ideas too!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------

